

An Open Letter: Dear Patrick & John Collison (Stripe) - leetrout

Hi Patrick &#38; John,<p>I'm excited to see that you are growing Stripe and hiring support engineers. We've exchanged a few emails and chats in the campfire room. Please don't let this personal touch die. It's great to see this position which leads me to believe that support is a core focus (especially developer-centric support). I hope that it is, that you find people that will represent Stripe well, and take ownership of user's concerns like the existing team has done. And I hope you maintain some time to chat with us developers ;)<p>Thank you for making an awesome product and supporting your users. This is a great example to set for the entire tech community.<p>Lee
======
pc
Don't worry -- we're not going anywhere. We hang out in the chatroom every
day, and that's going to continue.

Stripe is growing extremely quickly, and we're trying to craft the Support
Engineer role for exactly this reason: we want to keep the same support
experience as we add more users.

Please ping us if you ever notice stuff that we should be doing better. (And
thanks very much for the kind words.)

